# Weird Face?



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

So something about Dexter's face just looks off to me. I think his mouth is like slightly off center, or I'm just thrown off by the fact he has such visible nostrils? I'm not sure really, he just looks strange to me...?
Like they say: he's like a monet, he looks good from far away, but he's a mess up close :lol:


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

he looks like he's saying, "hmmm?"


----------



## lavallin (Nov 15, 2009)

I think he's cute! He looks grumpy, which I find completely adorable..


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

AAWW!!! He looks like a little bulldog!!!!! 

Well, if he isn't having any trouble breathing or anything, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

oh thats so charming


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

aww! haha! he is adorable, i think it gives him some nice character  if it doesn't give him any trouble as said above, It's probably fine.

~TPF


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

thats really cute, and not to mention funny!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

He's my goofy lookin guy, lol. He's started making bubblenests now too, so exciting lol.


----------

